# Hello, Introduction



## Jade Dragon Alaska (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, 

I am Greg Hayes, now in Juneau, Alaska.

Mainly trained in SF Bay Area since 1972.

Have had Karate (Shotokan, Goju and Tiger Tae Kwon Do), Aikido, Samurai Aido, Northern Shaolin, Tai Chi, Hsing-i, Ba Gua, Lohan and Praying Mantis. 

Samurai Sword, Hsing-i Saber and Spear, nunchakus, and archery, and staff.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your contributions and participation.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Greg.  Find yourself a seat, kick back and shoot the breeze .


----------



## seasoned (Aug 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome, Greg. This is a great site, enjoy.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Greg, welcome to MT!


----------

